# Jointing for uPVC sch-80 pressure piping



## Hassni (Jan 6, 2011)

I have to lay a 4 inch dia water supply line (pressure line). I have been using the cement solvent jointing method so far but this time my supervisor has brought the pipes that can only be fitted through rubber ring joint, kind of push and fit. Can this type of jointing acceptable for pressure lines or only suitable for non pressure applications.Thanks


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

plbg.com is down the hall.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

You must use a Schwinn coupling only. 

Someone will be along shortly to post a picture of it. 

Glad we could help.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

If you are using uPVC, your not from around here. I'm not saying your not a plumber, you need to post an intro. Tell us what country you are from and about your work.

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

uPVC uRocks!!


----------



## Hassni (Jan 6, 2011)

*jointin upvc sch 80*

I am in Saudi Arabia and my question is pretty clear, can upvc sch 80 pressure pipes afoord to have slip and push joints. I would appreciate if someone could share his experience or knowledge in this regards.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Yes, your question is clear. You need to go to the introduction section of this forum and post a introduction. Tell us about yourself and your work. Then you may get some info.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Tell ya what, you see if you can get the price of oil lowered and we'll see if we can get you some answers.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Just go away.


----------

